# مهندسی نرم افزار > مباحث مرتبط با مهندسی نرم‌افزار > مباحث و مقالات فراگیر مهندسی نرم افزار >  موضوع درس شیوه ارائه

## marzbannia

یک موضوع خوب و قابل فهم برای درس شیوه ارائه در مقطع کارشناسی مهندسی نرم افزار می خواستم

----------


## سنتوری

لطف اگه مقاله مناسبی پیدا کردین به من هم mailکنید که بسیار دنبال مقاله ام

----------

